# HillBilly Farm



## sureshank (Apr 26, 2016)

Hillbilly farm is in the middle of know where in norfolk as me and a friend was walking up a path we noticed an abandoned house we had a quite look but not really much to take photos of as we walked up the path we seen more out buildings ive known about this place for a while and wanted to see it all around the land was full of classic cars and bits of tractors as i was walking about i seen a barn door open to my left and something red in the corner of my eye so i went to check it out and it was an austin pickup now anyone into classic cars knows how rare these are so i was in my elements here thanks for reading my report.



Abandoned farm aka hillbilly farm by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Abandoned farm aka hillbilly farm by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Abandoned farm aka hillbilly farm by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Abandoned farm aka hillbilly farm by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Abandoned farm aka hillbilly farm by kurt roberts, on Flickr


----------



## Bones out (Apr 26, 2016)

Nice snaps. Someones cut the grass.

Another amazing thing - the Austin still has it's tyres up after god knows how long.


----------



## sureshank (Apr 26, 2016)

Aw cool mate have you been to this place and yea that Austin is amazing


----------



## lonewolf (Apr 27, 2016)

Love the cheeky trespass


----------



## sureshank (Apr 27, 2016)

Thanks lol had to snap a picture


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Apr 27, 2016)

Bones out;326106Another amazing thing - the Austin still has it's tyres up after god knows how long.[/QUOTE said:


> They could obviously have been pumped up at some time. However, examining the debris between the front tyres and the concrete floor indicates they have retained this 'fill' of air for a long time. The internal storage obviously is one reason for this - minimum UV exposure and less chance of extreme temperatures. Wheel rims in good condition, tyres and valves etc of good quality are other criteria for retaining pressure over extended periods. The British climate and security of goods in the bed of the pick up meant that a van, of some form, was more the thing here - not so in Australia, where the climate and vast open, unpopulated spaces made this type of vehicle ideal.


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 27, 2016)

Nice one,great to see some classics and the pick up is no exception its's a beauty.


----------



## Rubex (Apr 27, 2016)

Those cars are cool  nice photos!


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Apr 29, 2016)

I've often wondered if these places do have the hidden cctv cameras they warn about!


----------



## smiler (Apr 29, 2016)

SNAKEBITE said:


> I've often wondered if these places do have the hidden cctv cameras they warn about!



Some do, but there's gotta be something worth the cost of fitting and monitoring, it's usually an insurance stipulation, All live MOD sites have them.

I enjoyed it sureshank, Thanks


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Apr 30, 2016)

Oh man I love derelict cars <3


----------



## JJ0063 (Jul 5, 2016)

Awesome, sorry to drag an old thread up but I don't frequent the forums much these days.

That Austin hasn't been taxed since 1985! The building looks familiar but I can't for the life of me think where it is. That's the thing with the forum, I'd love to go and see these local sites but don't know where they are (I do completely understand the rules though  )


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 7, 2016)

Absolutely brilliant find! 
Thanks for sharing


----------

